# This trap idea sound sound? =]



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well finally decided to build a trap for our birds. [English Tipplers]
Been flying them for some months now and just open the door and throw a brick behind it. =]
It seems like we are always adding new birds in and just flopped 10 a week ago and 10 yesterday. We may be opening our yard up to do some dog agility and who knows what a random dog may do..
So I figure a trap would be the safest bet and ease things up when adding new birds in. Now we can leave them in and let the adults fly, ect.
I don't need to tell you all the benefits eh?
Well since adding 20 new birds to our 10 flyers we had before and about 6 freshly weaned birds a couple weeks ago figured now is the time.

I plan on flying around 50 or so birds so want this to be some what large.
My plan is to use the same exit door as a entrance as well. Belgium style using the hinged door that can be fully opened for exit into little aviary/landing board and angled for drop in. 2 feet deep, 4 feet wide and about 2 feet tall. I need to be able to reach all birds.
The edge of the little pen will have a full length door (2' or so tall and 4' wide) that will hinge down 90 degrees and turn into a landing board once the birds are out.
There is a thread on here that my brother Print Tippler showed me that perhaps he could link sometime that is our general idea.
Would I need a board on the inside for the birds to land on to before heading outside to the aviary? Can they fly straight into it? I suppose adding a hinged board that could drop down 180 degrees so the drop trap would function from the other side would not be too difficult, but would only do it if necessary. 

We considered doing the removable settling cage but that seems like more trouble to mess with.

You thoughts please?

Thanks


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/making-trap-door-28254.html


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i will post may removable trap door soon. like you said you want the bird to use same exit door and entrance door we have the same idea. so i design and made may own trap removable so that the pigeons can go out and trap in in the same door and i found out also that they easy to learn and trap in if i use same door going out and in. i dont have the pic right now but i have the unfinish one. it is a modify belgian drop trap it works in tippler and racing homer. i install that trap door design in may old loft and new loft, it works fine no one escape even small tippler


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Should we do a removable top or a door which will fold flat and act as the landing board? I have stated work tonight but will need to know which you all think is best before finishing.

Personally I like the fold down door, my brother wants to do the removable top. Too bad for him, I'm the one building =]


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

in my old loft i had a trap that swing up and down. if i swing up it the bird can go out and in, if i swing down the bird can onnly go in.

in my new loft the trap door is removable. if i can finish the aviary today i will take some pic of it and post it here


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i have the image of my removable trap now


----------

